# kamoso kann nicht gebaut werden

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

das Programm kamoso (sowas wie cheese für KDE, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) lässt sich bei mir nicht bauen. Hat da jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht? Ich habe nämlich mal auf Anhieb keinen Bug gefunden. Gibt es da einen, den ich nicht finde oder liegt der Fehler irgendwo an meinem System?

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/countdownwidget.cpp: In member function »virtual void CountdownWidget::paintEvent(QPaintEvent*)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/countdownwidget.cpp:66: Fehler: invalid use of member (did you forget the »&« ?)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/countdownwidget.cpp:66: Fehler: invalid use of member (did you forget the »&« ?)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/countdownwidget.cpp:68: Fehler: invalid use of member (did you forget the »&« ?)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/countdownwidget.cpp:70: Fehler: invalid use of member (did you forget the »&« ?)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/countdownwidget.cpp:86: Fehler: invalid use of member (did you forget the »&« ?)

make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/kamoso.dir/countdownwidget.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:151:3: Warnung: #warning replace /tmp/ by api

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:161:3: Warnung: #warning shouldnt we raise all these exceptions?

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:47: Fehler: »libvlc_exception_t« has not been declared

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:50: Fehler: »libvlc_exception_t« does not name a type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp: In constructor »WebcamWidget::WebcamWidget(QWidget*)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:70: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:70: Fehler: »libvlc_exception_init« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:73: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:74: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:77: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:78: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp: In destructor »virtual WebcamWidget::~WebcamWidget()«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:85: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:91: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp: In member function »void WebcamWidget::playFile(const QString&)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:102: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:102: Fehler: »libvlc_media_new« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:103: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:105: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:107: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:108: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:118: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:118: Fehler: »libvlc_media_player_set_drawable« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:121: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:124: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:125: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp: In member function »bool WebcamWidget::takePhoto(const KUrl&)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:140: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:141: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:146: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp: In member function »void WebcamWidget::recordVideo(bool)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:157: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:158: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:162: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:163: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:164: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:165: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:166: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:166: Fehler: »libvlc_media_player_set_drawable« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:167: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp: In member function »void WebcamWidget::stopRecording(const KUrl&)«:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:172: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:173: Fehler: »struct WebcamWidget::Private« hat kein Element namens »_vlcexcep«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp: At global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:194: Fehler: »bool WebcamWidget::Private::raise« ist kein statisches Element von »struct WebcamWidget::Private«

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:194: Fehler: »libvlc_exception_t« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:194: Fehler: »ex« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:195: Fehler: expected »,« or »;« before »{« token

make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/kamoso.dir/webcamwidget.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/kamoso.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-video/kamoso-1.0.5 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3826:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2897:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1090:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  468:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1469:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1109:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/kamoso-1.0.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/kamoso-1.0.5'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'kde': '/var/lib/layman/kde/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/kamoso-1.0.5/work/kamoso'

```

Grüße

Schinkencroissant

----------

